# What is this contamination and how do I remove it?



## Cookeh

Good morning,

Acquired a part from a breaker car recently that has some contamination on that I can't identify. The contamination is small black 'dots', which are raised from the surface. Apologies for the low-light images, I had very little light early this morning.

Black spots 1
Black spots 2

Initially, given its colour and appearance, I thought it was tar spots, but my glue and tar remover didn't touch it. I've also tried claying, which was unsuccessful, and some strong TFR. Compound did not remove them either.

The only thing that was successful was my fingernail - though I have no desire to do that extensively for fear of causing damage. Is there anything else I can try? If scraping is the only way, I will buy some plastic razors instead.

Cheers!


----------



## GSD

I think it could be debris from an angle grinder.


----------



## Kristian87

Did you give the tar remover long enough to have a good soak? It does look like tar, and I'd expect a specific tar remover to get to work on that given enough time.

When I've removed sticky plastic in the past (from removing number plates), I had a lot of luck with ipa and a microfibre, could be worth a try?


----------



## Derekh929

I agree with grinder debris try some fall out remover iron x etc see what happens or the denibbler as last resort , although I found it very difficult to use at first I have to admit


----------



## Cookeh

Thanks, will give fallout remover a go later - it's the one thing I didn't try!

The tar remover had two applications with two mins soaking each time. It didn't run or streak, and the contaminant didn't visibly reduce in size at all after each hit.


----------



## Cookeh

Fallout remover made no difference. Same with the tar remover, no bleeding at all. Might have to buy a scraper after all.


----------



## Andyblue

My first thought was tar - like has been said, it could be rubber splats, especially if you can 'pick' them off. 

What are you planning to do with the panel / what's it for ? 

I'd be tempted for something to try remove them - like the plastic razor you suggested...

Another thought - have you tried applying tar remover to a make up remover pad, and sitting it on the panel for a short while and seeing if it'll soften it up, rubbing with the pad to see if you get any transfer / removal onto the pad ?


----------



## Cookeh

Its the factory rear spoiler from my car, I was just planning on decontamination it, polishing it and then remounting it.

Haven't tried makeup pads, but I have been meaning to buy some for bird bomb duty anyway.


----------



## Andyblue

Cookeh said:


> Its the factory rear spoiler from my car, I was just planning on decontamination it, polishing it and then remounting it.
> 
> Haven't tried makeup pads, but I have been meaning to buy some for bird bomb duty anyway.


Worth a try - hope you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## Itstony

I'd hit it with some white spirit.
In fact, I know I would end up hitting it with everything I got until I removed it, only then decide how to put things right if I norsed it up:lol:


----------



## andy__d

sounds about right to me
line of "things that remove things" and work my way down and hope they are gone before getting to the end


Is the spoiler Bonded to the car or just bolted? ,,thinking is whatever "no nails" type bonding agent they used,, they used very liberally,,


----------



## Cookeh

It's bonded with double sided tape and bolted onto the hinges. White spirits it is, and if that doesn't work I'll try scraping and then wetsnding (it needs a correction anyway).


----------



## Derekh929

Cookeh said:


> It's bonded with double sided tape and bolted onto the hinges. White spirits it is, and if that doesn't work I'll try scraping and then wetsnding (it needs a correction anyway).


I used googone, than plastic razor and only needed a light polish to remove marring caused by plastic razor with mine on the merc


----------



## Itstony

Cookeh said:


> It's bonded with double sided tape and bolted onto the hinges. White spirits it is, and if that doesn't work I'll try scraping and then wetsnding (it needs a correction anyway).


If it's tar or glue WS will do it I am sure. Do let us know pls!

I bought a Festool carbide block on Amazon, €50 and that is a really neat item on a flat surface and if not too curved as you then have to take care. 
It comes in a cracking little case too.:thumb:


----------

